# Shotokan..... nice



## Manny (Nov 14, 2011)

Once a month I've been interacting with a shotokan karate sensei, once a month the guys get together to train and exchange some techs, so I teach some tkd techs, the aikido sensei teaches somo aikido moves,etc,etc. The shotokan sensei simply amzes me, he is so damn good! Very fast, very powerful and with a very good tech that I am considering talk to him and go to his dojo for crosstraining.

Can you think it will be benefical for a tkd guys to learn karate do? I really love the katas and ipon kumites, but I know deep in my hart it could be very dificult to empty my tkd cup and start to fill it with karate because TKD is something I've been doing for almost 16 years. Should I get the chance and try? Another martial art I lie alot is aikido BTW.

Manny


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive seen Shotokan and TKD Blended by a Friend of Mine.

Its a Curious Result.
I think it might be a bit hard to keep them Mentally Separate, but the Ipon Kumite Style/Form/Method is an Idealogy I will generally Support.
The Cups wouldnt be Hard to change - Theres alot of Similarities. Its more *how* Shotokan is Applied that seems to be Different.

In any case, Ill boil this Reply down to, Ive seen it done Successfully, and it looked Great.
And besides - Doing One or Two Trial Runs of Shotokan couldnt Hurt, right? Youll either Discover it, or Look Past it.
You Win either way


----------



## Manny (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Ive seen Shotokan and TKD Blended by a Friend of Mine.
> 
> Its a Curious Result.
> I think it might be a bit hard to keep them Mentally Separate, but the Ipon Kumite Style/Form/Method is an Idealogy I will generally Support.
> ...



Ye sthe hard thing to do is to keep mentally separated. Perhaps I can talk with the shotokan sensei and ask him I can train with them once or twice per week and see how it's going and have a closser look at shotokan. IMO this sesei is the best of the meeting group.

Manny


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 14, 2011)

Manny said:


> Ye sthe hard thing to do is to keep mentally separated. Perhaps I can talk with the shotokan sensei and ask him I can train with them once or twice per week and see how it's going and have a closser look at shotokan. IMO this sesei is the best of the meeting group.
> 
> Manny


Good Instructor = Good Training.

Good Luck, Manny!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 14, 2011)

Shotokon is one of, and probably the single most significant root of Taekwondo. Go for it.


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 14, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Shotokon is one of, and probably the single most significant root of Taekwondo. Go for it.



^^ This.

I'm not particularly well read on Shotokan, but it does seem to be the closest style of Karate to Taekwon-Do. As I've mentioned previously, I also study Goju-Ryu alongside me Taekwon-Do classes, it was hard at first to keep them separate, but now I realise that I don't need to keep them separate, and that the 2 arts work well together.

If you have the time/money/inclination, I'd take up Aikido too, i know you like self defence techs Manny, and Aikido has some beautiful techs!


----------



## Manny (Nov 14, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> ^^ This.
> 
> I'm not particularly well read on Shotokan, but it does seem to be the closest style of Karate to Taekwon-Do. As I've mentioned previously, I also study Goju-Ryu alongside me Taekwon-Do classes, it was hard at first to keep them separate, but now I realise that I don't need to keep them separate, and that the 2 arts work well together.
> 
> If you have the time/money/inclination, I'd take up Aikido too, i know you like self defence techs Manny, and Aikido has some beautiful techs!



Yes Aikido it's very nice and it's someting diferent from karate and tkd, tkd and karate are both strining arts while aikido is not, it will be nice to have some aikido in my bagage.

Manny


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 15, 2011)

I practice an older style of Moo Duk Kwan TKD, and we still practice all of the Shotokan form sets.  Depending on the instructor and the "flavor" of TKD you practice, you may find that they go together almost seamlessly.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 15, 2011)

For instance, here is a link to a shotokan karateka performing Heian Shodan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xpoCR8aW5Y&feature=related

and here is a video of me performing Pyung Ahn Cho Dan a while back:






Minor differences aside, they are pretty much the same form.  Depending on the instructor or school system, the stances can be deeper or more shallow, wrap ups can be somewhat different.  But the power generation is more or less the same as it is in traditional taekwondo; power generation from the hips and ground reaction forces.  Atleast this is the case in my experience (which is limited mind you).

If I remember correctly, you come from a traditional Jidokwan background, which may have had many of the same form sets depending on your Jidokwan instructor.


----------



## Manny (Nov 15, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> For instance, here is a link to a shotokan karateka performing Heian Shodan:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xpoCR8aW5Y&feature=related
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Ben, yes my roots are Jido Kwan however the forms we did in the past (before) 1987 wee the Palgwes and then we changed to taeguks, I started TKD back in 1983 so the ones I learned was the palgwes from 1 to 8 then sudedencly my master chaged to patterns to taeguks and I had to learn them from Taeguk 1 to taeguk 8. The old forms you practiced must be way before the palgwes.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, My instructor came to the U.S. from Korea before the WTF or Kukkiwon were developed.  It was just the KTA back then, and the forms we practice are the older adapted Karate forms, prior to the formation and institution of the Palgwe forms.  If memory serves me, I believe the Palgwe hyungs were used in the late 1960's, which would mean that my Kwan Jang Nim was still in Korea when the Palgwes were created, but being from the Moo Duk Kwan lineage, it was not something that he taught.


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 16, 2011)

Manny, have you decided to start Shotokan then? I hope so, it would be interesting to hear your views on crosstraining between TKD and Shotokan, and see if it relates to what i'm experiencing in Goju/TKD.


----------



## Manny (Nov 16, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> Manny, have you decided to start Shotokan then? I hope so, it would be interesting to hear your views on crosstraining between TKD and Shotokan, and see if it relates to what i'm experiencing in Goju/TKD.



Not yet, but I am thinking of it, maybe you know that once a month I go to a martial art meeting, well these meetings has helpìng me to understand a little another martial arts, I will talk with shotokan sensei and see if I can join his class to see how it works for me, maybe I can train with him on saturdays, that's what I want because monday trought friday is a little complicated to me.

Manny


----------



## dcsma (Feb 22, 2012)

2nd Degree in TKD and 9th Kyu in Shotokan and took some time off from burn out and personal reason but been talking to my Hantchi 8th Dan in Shotokan about getting back .  into the art and picking up were I left off. Similarities ummm where do I start. For starters the history of TKD and Shotokan cross.  The founders of the Chung Do Kwan and Ji Do Kwan schools of the five original schools in TKD trained under the founder of Shotokan Karate. 

Secondly eventhough Karate is Empty Hand, the kicks are similar to TKD but yet still different. 

Love them both but I've cross trained in TKD, Shotokan, and Tai Chi Chuan Yang Style all very compliment of each other.


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2012)

I always thought it a good thing to have more than one cup in the cupboard. Makes it easier when you want to propose a toast to your friends, too.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 23, 2012)

I initially started off in Shotokan and my instructor had a 1st Dan in TKD and a 2nd Dan in Shotokan, we did all the Shotokan forms and techniques, but she also taught us the TKD kicks as well.  I thought it was a perfect blend.


----------



## Manny (Feb 24, 2012)

I think shotokan is more linear and TKD has more circular moves, TKD is more flashy but shotokan is more abrupt and straight, in TKD the stances are not as deep cause we need to kick (most of the times spining/turning/jumping with high kicks) and then shotokan stances are depper cause they are conected to the ground to generate more power and trust in the punches and hand techs and maybe the deeper stances are suited for low to midle kicks.

My TKD is not as flashy and flanboyat as the one that uses the KUKIWON/WTF guys like the korean tigers, I can say that maybe my TKD resembles a little of shotokan with kicks.

I lost touch with the wild bunch guys for a couple of months but will reasume the trainining with them and try to talk with the shotokan sensei.

Manny


----------

